# add backup sensors to cruze 2014



## timvolley (Aug 8, 2014)

I just bought a 2014 chevy cruze 2lt which came with a backup camera but no park assist or back up sensors. Can I still add these to my vehicle? If so how much would this cost? Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome! I don't know if its possible but if it was it would be very expensive to do. Besides any wiring and programing that would need to be done you would need a new rear bumper cover with the sensor holes painted to match, my guess it would be more than $1500. 

Looking at other GM vehicles it seems they have not figured out pairing these systems makes them both allot better. If your car has a backup camera it should come with the backup parking sensors standard. Even the much more expensive Silverado or Tahoe you need to buy the sensors separately.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Welcome! I don't know if its possible but if it was it would be very expensive to do. Besides any wiring and programing that would need to be done you would need a new rear bumper cover with the sensor holes painted to match, my guess it would be more than $1500.
> 
> Looking at other GM vehicles it seems they have not figured out pairing these systems makes them both allot better. If your car has a backup camera it should come with the backup parking sensors standard. Even the much more expensive Silverado or Tahoe you need to buy the sensors separately.


Starting model year 2013 to get backup sensors you must have the enhanced safety package.


----------



## timvolley (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks, so I guess my car doesn't have the enhanced safety package. Do you know if I could still add this to my car?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

timvolley said:


> Thanks, so I guess my car doesn't have the enhanced safety package. Do you know if I could still add this to my car?


I don't know. But the enhanced safety package consists of side blind zone alert rear cross traffic alert and rear backup sensors.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> I don't know. But the enhanced safety package consists of side blind zone alert rear cross traffic alert and rear backup sensors.


Exactly correct. Just purchased a '14 ECO. The enhanced safety package was 795 I believe. I did not choose it, since I got the backup camera. I mainly wanted the blind zone alert but wasn't paying 800 for them lol.


----------



## bbanic23 (Nov 21, 2019)

Dvan5693 said:


> Exactly correct. Just purchased a '14 ECO. The enhanced safety package was 795 I believe. I did not choose it, since I got the backup camera. I mainly wanted the blind zone alert but wasn't paying 800 for them lol.


----------



## bbanic23 (Nov 21, 2019)

I’m pretty sure you can have it added. 89% sure. 
I read that the “back-up safety sensors” (this particular model chimes with a little blink indicator, there’s red, yellow, an green I think) are an additional option.
This an a couple others can be added. 
Now, u might cross-reference a bit by checking to see if the LTZ model has any exclusive features. ??‍♂
Is LTZ an option for the Cruze? Does the diesel have an LTZ option? ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

